# GUANGZHOU | Science City Urban Development | U/C



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Guangzhou Science City

It is a modern science park in Huangpu District (formerly Luogang District), Guangzhou , Guangdong Province, China. It is located on the edge of Baiyun Mountain Ecological Reserve. It is adjacent to the original Luogang District in the east, Baiyun District in the north, the Pearl River in the south, and Guangzhou New City Center in the west. Zhujiang New Town is located in the knowledge-intensive area of Guangzhou. In 1998, the land was re-planned, and the industrial park of 3.7 square kilometers was expanded to the ecological city of 22.74 square kilometers. In 1999, Guangzhou Science City expanded again, and finally formed a scale of 37.47 square kilometers and has been carried forward to this day. In 20 years, the Science City has grown from the original 3.7 square kilometers to the planned 144.65 square kilometers, an expansion of about 39 times.

It is the central area of Guangzhou's eastern development strategy and a demonstration base for the development of high-tech industries in Guangzhou. Guangzhou Science City will be driven by the development and application of science and technology, led by high-tech manufacturing, supporting the development of high-tech tertiary industries, and become a high-quality urban ecological environment, complete urban infrastructure, and efficient investment management soft environment. A multifunctional and modern new scientific park integrating industry, education, housing and commerce.

Geographic location

Guangzhou Science City is located in the east of Guangzhou City, Guangdong Province, China. It is located in Luogang District, Guangzhou City. It is adjacent to Huangpu and East District of Development Zone in the east, Baiyun to the north, Pearl River to the south, Guangzhou New City Center Zhujiang New Town to the west, and 18 kilometers away from Huangpu Port. Baiyun Airport is 17 kilometers away. The Guangzhou-Shenzhen Railway, Guangzhou-Shenzhen, Guangzhou-Shantou, and Guangzhou Ring Expressway converge here. It takes two hours to drive from Guangzhou Science City to Hong Kong, which is a high-speed operation of people, logistics and information flow in Guangzhou Science City. Provides a smooth passage.

Urban plan


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

The detailed urban design international consulting for the core area of Guangzhou Science City invited 9 top planning and design teams from the United States, Canada, Singapore, Hong Kong, Beijing, Shanghai, etc., including:

Gensler: Founded in 1965 and headquartered in San Francisco, his representative works include Shanghai Center and Shimao Qianhai Center.

Aedas: Asian headquarters are located in Hong Kong and Beijing. Representative works include Guangzhou International Financial City, Guangzhou Xilang Comprehensive Transportation Hub and surrounding comprehensive development projects.

DPA: Founded in 1967 and headquartered in Singapore, representative works include Singapore Sports City, Dubai Mall, etc.

PFS Studio: The company is headquartered in Vancouver, Canada. Its representative works include Vancouver waterfront planning and the urban design for the transformation of Chang'an Avenue in Beijing.

Rocco Yan Xunqi Architects: Representative works include Guangdong Museum, Guangzhou W Hotel, Hong Kong Special Administrative Region Headquarters, etc.

Sumuding: Headquartered in Hong Kong and Shenzhen, his representative works include the urban design of the Shenzhen Bay Super Headquarters Base, and the Shenzhen Financial and Cultural Center.

Beijing Architectural Design and Research Institute Co., Ltd.: Founded in 1949 and headquartered in Beijing, its representative works include Beijing Daxing Airport and Beijing Garden Expo planning.

South China University of Technology Architectural Design and Research Institute Co., Ltd.: Founded in 1953, its representative works include the China Pavilion at the 2010 Shanghai World Expo and the West Tower of the Pearl River New Town in Guangzhou.

Guangzhou Design Institute Group Co., Ltd.: Founded in 1952, representative works include Guangzhou White Swan Hotel, Guangzhou Tower, Guangzhou Pearl River City, etc.

The purpose of this urban design work is to further strengthen and highlight the status of the comprehensive gateway node in the core area of the Science City, adhering to the theme of scientific and technological innovation and the general goal of creating high-end industries, improving high-end supporting facilities, and attracting high-end talents, and exploring future-oriented urban construction and development paths. Sort out the spatial layout, optimize the transportation organization, improve the supporting level, and connect with the high-end industries, technological innovation, business services, political culture and other functional groups around the core area to form an organic whole, and further build the integration of industry and city, complete functions, and pleasant scale. The vigorous core area of the Science City promotes the construction of a new model of high-quality development in the Guangdong-Hong Kong-Macao Greater Bay Area.

The scope of this urban design
North to Kaichuang Avenue
South to Spectrum Road
West to Yingri Road
East to Lanyue Road

The total area is about 2 square kilometers










9家国际顶尖设计团队方案！科学城核心区未来怎么建？大家一起来投票！


选出你最心水的！




mp.weixin.qq.com


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Option One


Science and Technology Space Station

The core elements of the science and innovation space are deconstructed into three circles: space of thought, space of experiment, and space of transformation.










Thought space, that is, the establishment of scientist thought station, outdoor shared office, science and technology library, science and technology innovation promotion center, science and technology trade expo center, science city business school and other facilities to provide scientists with the unique needs for knowledge sharing, thought collision, wandering and contemplation Scenes and diverse scale spaces.










The experimental space is to build 10%~15% of the entire industrial park area into a shared laboratory that can serve start-ups and scientific research teams. At the same time, relying on existing Intel R&D companies, two independent international companies will be added. The Scientist Workstation and the Carbon Neutral Laboratory of the Chinese Academy of Sciences provide the original innovation power of basic scientific research for the Science City.











The transformation space is mainly for unicorn and gazelle corporate headquarters to achieve the incubation and transformation of research and development results. At the same time, through the establishment of a financial innovation platform for technology companies, the use of capital to promote seed business accelerators.


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Option Two



"Open·Creation"

Use the key of the central axis to open the door to creation

A series of open space sequences and penetrations are formed along the central axis of the north-south square, creating a different shopping and entertainment experience.











Both ends of the central axis square are the core focus. The central lake on the south side is one of them, creating a circle of science, together with the planning exhibition hall and government reception place, to play the function of exhibition and mass activities.










The north side is the ring of movement. Connecting the mountains at both ends, integrating science and sports, can not only stimulate creativity, but also enhance the vitality of the park. Within the sports circle, there are cycling trails, cycling parks, active skateboarding areas, and all-weather running trails, sharing natural scenery.




















The mountain park is divided into three parts, connected to the green axis of scientific research, with a cultural park on the south side, an ecological park on the central area, and a sports plaza on the north side. Birds and flowers can also be heard in the downtown area.


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Option 3

Science star, leading the city's innovation and iteration

Trying to attract the resources that promote the development of internal drive with a posture that has attracted worldwide attention, the star-shaped science and innovation elite life circle attracts a steady stream of scientific and technological talents.










Astral is first of all to construct a public path of multiple and three-dimensional connections. It integrates the apm loop connecting east-west subway stations, a more flexible PRT system, and unmanned driving, which is quietly popularizing.










The scientific star also allows four core quadrants with different scientific and entrepreneurial focus to establish efficient connections and frequent interactions between two, and interaction is the source of power to promote technological innovation.










It integrates the carriers supporting scientific innovation and R&D-six scientific infrastructures, and interprets what is the "source innovation" of scientific and technological development.










The ultimate goal of astral construction is fusion. Let the city and nature be integrated, the life scene and the innovative ecology can be integrated, the city and the humanity can be integrated, and Guangzhou will lead an era of high integration of technology and the city.


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Option 4

Science Bay Top City, Smart Pearl Park

Adopting a planning structure of one heart, four cores, and a cross habitat, nurtures the national scientific and technological talents gathering and intelligent research center for the realization of the digital future, and realizes an unprecedented new frontier scientific city new urban area.











The Pearl of the Bay, the attribute of landmarks-the concept of landmark clusters is proposed to replace single building landmarks, with 300-meter twin towers and water curtain square as the main center, and two sub-centers are set on the east and west sides. From a single strong center to interconnected multiple centers, we will jointly create a super city landmark.










Carriers of science and innovation, physical injection-through the guidance of urban design, the transfer of land parcels with science and innovation display carriers, full of parks and mountains, these carriers will become the engine of urban quality and vitality, and achieve the interaction of information, technology, and culture. Purpose.










Landscapes and greens, organic stitching-the sky garden and the original four mountain parks are connected by multi-level spatial slabs to connect the railway stations, industrial service platforms and other functional spaces, organically stitched to form the concept of a large park, creating a connecting city The lifestyle of the mountain's unbounded intelligent city.










Future transportation, ecological link-to create a multi-dimensional transportation network. The basement includes Science City Station and Siemgang Station to form the entire TOD rail transit and smart logistics; the ground floor has public transportation and cars to meet the basic public transportation; the cover layer has unmanned customized buses, cloud buses, and buses. Mobile service platforms, etc.; the aerial layer reserves docking points for drones.

Diversified plots, integration of industry and city-increase residential land in the plot, and use the surrounding mountains as the residential landscape, so as to enhance the value of the residence and activate the vitality of the city.


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Option 5

The gate of Hope, Living Room with mountain and water

The overall formation of the spatial structure of "a scientific T station, four major innovation groups". Create three types of innovation spaces with the three growth stages of "incubation-acceleration-takeoff" of science and technology enterprises, enhance scientific services and urban public service functions, and strengthen exchanges between science and technology enterprises and scientific personnel.











Expand the area of the Central Park and radiate to the south to drive a larger area. The park covers an area of 30 hectares, which makes the living room display area larger, enhances the gathering and service capacity, and exerts a greater role of district-level centers.










Create a "Science T-Taiwan" and become a window for Huangpu to show the world. Including aerial planning exhibition halls, science and technology experience halls, headquarters offices, commercial malls, venture capital institutions and other international science and technology innovation and urban service facilities.










The integrated transportation system enhances the vitality of the region. The 350-meter "HOPE Gate" and three major public buildings are arranged within 100 meters of the subway station, reflecting the TOD development concept. Encrypt the road network to ease traffic. The slow-moving network is connected in series through the aerial platform and plank road on the double first floor.


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Option 6

Let technology jump in the green valley

The planning structure takes the shape of "people" as the core and retains the growth-type urban structure.










Based on Wisdom Valley, Technological Valley, Ecological Valley, and Biological Valley, we will shape the main axis and create a new park city. Shaping the main line, creating a waterfront business atmosphere, creating a future urban transportation system, setting up multi-level public spaces and diversified city exhibition halls, creating a new type of park city, creating a mountain habitat and a smart waterfront.











The science tower, 360 meters high, is in the form of double towers, which makes the city exhibition hall three-dimensional with a wide view. The multi-layer composite space is embedded in the towers to integrate exhibitions, commerce, and office. Taking the Science Tower as the starting point, the Science and Technology Experience Hall, the Urban Planning Hall, the Festival Plaza, the Scientific Research Exhibition Hall and the Large Science Installation Celebration Plaza are connected in series.










The east-west ecological industry axis, with the waterfront city park as the link, extends through the riverside landscape park to the terraced landscape and the roof garden, constructing a three-dimensional and complete green space system.


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Option 7

Endless city

Taking the infinite symbol as the concept, the surrounding mountains, lakes and other landscape resources are integrated in series through the bridge and the pedestrian system to create a three-dimensional pedestrian transportation system. Introduce the endless circle of urban public zone space, link the central twin towers, and create a regional gateway landmark.










Fully integrate industry and natural resources, explore the natural base of the project, and introduce ecological landscapes into the site to form the core and extend the two important axes of east and west, north and south, and build Suiling headquarters, innovation wisdom valley, science and technology platform, and wisdom cloud in turn The four major forest clusters cover a total of 3 million square meters on the ground.









Endless links, narrowing the distance of space, four levels of traffic measures, optimizing the traffic experience in the park;

Endless ecology, connect mountains and wilds, introduce green valleys, and create a one-person green ecological work social estate through the corridor system and open roof garden, as well as the central landscape lake, and the optimization of river resources;

Endless life, creating a 24-hour life circle, and realizing multiple life experiences in the park through the setting of business, entertainment, social, business, and culture;



Endless wisdom, leading the future smart life of the park through smart 5G, vehicle networks, smart transportation, and drone systems;

Endless sharing, creating multiple shared node spaces through four shared spindles, realizing a shared cultural living room in a city that converges across the region. The five concepts of link, ecology, life, sharing, and wisdom have led the Science City to become the regional banner of Guangzhou's new generation of future cities.


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Option 8

The Peak of Science, the Pearl of the Bay

The overall design presents a large and dense spatial image. The buildings are arranged around the mountains and organically embedded in the natural environment. The overall development is ultra-high-strength, breaking out of the cocoon in the overall low-density environment of Huangpu.






























Xiao Wuyong emphasizes the close-to-human scale design and the characteristics of Lingnan Water Street. Combining the actual height difference of the site, it creates multiple levels of ground surface, establishes abundant slow-moving connections, and realizes seamless connection with surrounding plots, landscape platforms and TOD underground spaces.










As the first phase of the construction project, the front landmark twin towers and Science Island are the first to create a very revealing image of the city's gateway, and then build office towers, vibrant commercial streets and some supporting residences along Science Avenue to further promote the development and vitality of the area; Gradually complete the overall construction of the region and the optimization and transformation of the periphery.


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Option 9

City of inspiration, lush habitat

Create various functional groups around streamers to form a future vibrant community with a high degree of integration of industry, housing, music, and learning.





















Three levels of streamers are used to shape the future science city from the three aspects of ecology, wisdom and experience.



Green-veined weaving the city, green streamers connect nature and the city, and the vertical forest penetrates the tower. Activated commercial interfaces and landscape terraces are set up along Xiaowuyong, and the topography is used to create a hydrophilic experience.


A smart city, smart streamers create a highly connected rail interchange system. Through the sinking plaza, vertical traffic and second-story corridors, multi-level seamless connections are realized, realizing the integration of experience and efficiency. Global Internet of Things, empowering smart buildings, smart transportation, low-carbon construction and other levels of construction. Create a highly intelligent future city.

Experiencing the plastic city, the virtual space is the soul of the city. The streamer of experience creates 8 scenes, builds the exclusive spirit of the science city, and creates a vibrant city that integrates work, life, and learning.


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Guangzhou Science City 


photo by 求实 from gaoloumi 2021-5-25


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Guangzhou Science City 


photo by 求实 from gaoloumi 2021-5-25



















Luoyang Tennis Center 




















Hilton Hotel


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Guangzhou Science City 


photo by 求实 from gaoloumi 2021-5-25


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Guangzhou Science City


photo by 求实 from gaoloumi 2021-5-25

Baoneng Art and Sports Arena (18000 seats)


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Guangzhou Baoneng Financial Center






北京凯顺腾建筑设计有限公司


北京凯顺腾建筑设计有限公司



www.bjcst.net





The project is located in Huangpu District, Guangzhou, south of Kaichuang Avenue and east of Kaida Road. The project integrates office, commercial and hotel functions. Among them, T1 and T2 are offices; T3 and T4 are hotels; M1 and M2 are podium commercials; the total land area of the project is 48,000 square meters, the construction area is 313,700 square meters, and the total investment is about 3 billion yuan. Become a landmark building in the Science City.

render




















project photo by shuidaoajiu from gaoloumi 2021-3-15


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Science City


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Guigu Science and Technology Park

It covers an area of approximately 74,000 square meters, with a construction area of approximately 310,000 square meters, and has 7 buildings with a plot ratio of 3.0.

The greening rate of the project is 35%, and the vegetation is mainly concentrated in the center of the park, covering an area of 20,000 square meters of small hills. In general, it has its own mountain park, as well as swimming pools, tennis courts, and gymnasiums.

located in the Science City central area.

location map










project photo


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Luoyang Nimble Plaza

Located in Fubang Shuixi Road, Luogang District, Guangzhou, with a total construction area of approximately 450,000 square meters, it is a community neighborhood center integrating leisure, entertainment, catering, business, shopping, and residential services, covering office buildings, shops, residential buildings, etc. Multiple product lines. The surrounding municipal, education, medical and living facilities are relatively complete, and the transportation network is convenient. Line 7 and Line 21 are connected by dual subways. In addition, there is the upcoming tram Line 1 which is convenient for local residents to travel and shop.


shopping mall open for business:2020-12-25

Entire project photo


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Guangzhou Dopo International Plaza


The project covers an area of 298,000 square meters, with a total construction area of 1.68 million square meters. It is located next to Kaichuang Avenue (formerly Luonan Avenue) in Siamgang Village, Science City, Huangpu District.


The business types of Guangzhou Dazhuang International Plaza include: commercial, residential, office and hotel. The first phase is planned for the development of an international entertainment and food city, the second phase is planned for high-end apartments and Grade A office buildings, and the third phase is planned for five-star. Hotels and large shopping malls, with a total investment of 5.2 billion yuan, will be completed in three construction periods.


Guangzhou Dazhuang International Plaza's scale advantages create a complete business combination model---mainly department stores, large supermarkets as the leader, a collection of retail formats such as specialty stores, and service stores such as hotels, cinemas, music gardens, bars, and sports cities , SPA, etc.; in Mall, shopping is no longer the only reason to go shopping. Sightseeing, leisure, entertainment, catering, culture and other industries will be integrated here, and multiple business formats will attract consumers to "one-stop" consumption and drive the regional characteristics of random consumption.


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Projects progress photos by chilam1992 from gaoloumi 2022-4


Greater Bay Area Innovation Corridor New Spectrum Project

render









Project photos by 求实 from gaoloumi 2022-6


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Projects progress photos by chilam1992 from gaoloumi 2022-4


Jiadu Industrial Intelligence Base Project 

render


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Projects progress photos by chilam1992 from gaoloumi 2022-4

Shuixi Nimble Square 

render


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Projects progress photos by chilam1992 from gaoloumi 2022-4

Xiangxue ATM Residential Project 


Render


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Luoyang Complex Project 


render


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Some more projects renders in Science City


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photos by 求实 from gaoloumi 2022-6


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photos by 求实 from gaoloumi 2022-8


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photos by 求实 from gaoloumi 2022-8


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)




----------

